
Nearly all Bitcoin trades are fake, apparently - tomerbd
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/613201/nearly-all-bitcoin-trades-are-fake-apparently/
======
sarcasmatwork
And "Bitwise" is suppose to be trusted? Where is this report of their
findings...

~~~
ziddoap
The 227 slide presentation, with sources & methodology, is here:

[https://www.sec.gov/comments/sr-
nysearca-2019-01/srnysearca2...](https://www.sec.gov/comments/sr-
nysearca-2019-01/srnysearca201901-5164833-183434.pdf)

Just an FYI, this can be found in about 13 seconds of Googling

